# My girl Lacey cooks good babies



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Mamm-key Luxury's Lacey kidded yesterday at 5am with beautiful buck/doe twins. Lacey is an Alpine and daddy is a LaMancha!









The doeling









The buckling


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my Google they are so cute! I am getting a la mancha that had twins she had a doe and Buck Busk is all black and doeling looks just like your buckling... wow congrates! They are so precious.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They are so sweet!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Red Maple Farm said:


> Oh my Google they are so cute! I am getting a la mancha that had twins she had a doe and Buck Busk is all black and doeling looks just like your buckling... wow congrates! They are so precious.


Are you getting her kids also or just her?


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> Are you getting her kids also or just her?


I'm getting her and her kids she's a first freshener and as of right now she makes a half a gallon per milking... she is quite the night so when I get them I will send photos of them to you. I love la manchas they are the sweetest goats. I love cross them I want to make mini la manchas.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww how beautiful ! Love the colors , both are so different !
Im partial to that buckling though 
Congrats Karen 
I was wondering where you were , lol


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Very Cute!!!! 

Glad she popped before the heat came in.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Aww how beautiful ! Love the colors , both are so different !
> Im partial to that buckling though
> Congrats Karen
> I was wondering where you were , lol


Hi laura! Yeah I've been busy playing with babies and neglecting my goat spot addiction... Especially with the warmer weather.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Look at those legs! Sooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh that doeling is just adorable! Well they are both really cute but I love light colored babies.


----------

